# Need advice on herbicide near hives



## prinellie (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi - we have hives near a pasture that we use for hay. Last year, because of all the rain, we were not able to cut and bale and a weed called lespideza (sp?) all but took over. We do not want to have to spray but really have no choice considering how invasive this weed is. Does anyone know if GrazonNext HL is harmful to the bees? Thanks for your help.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Google the label for grazon. They will have any restrictions and warnings to be heeded on the label.


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Are you sure you've exhausted non-poison options?

Lespedeza is a legume and you'll give the grass a leg up over it if you fertilize heavily, mow in the late spring, and then graze intensively.

http://mdc.mo.gov/your-property/problem-plants-and-animals/invasive-plants/sericea-lespedeza-control


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

I know nothing about herbicides, but lespedeza is a great hay and good honey plant. I wouldn't do anything with it. It also will add nitrogen to your soil.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Grazon was used on our hay fields as well as surrounding fields. My one bee hive crashed........................... Prior to the spraying I was thinking it was time to add a super and a few weeks later I checked them most of the bees were gone and only a few cells were caped..............................


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I generally just use my riding lawnmower to tidy up around my hive. The bees do not seem to mind as long as the grass is blown away from the hives instead of against them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

To keep grass down around the hives I use plain old vinegar in the out yards. Here at home I mow but make sure not to let the exhaust blow into the hive as that does make them mad.

 Al


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

alleyyooper said:


> To keep grass down around the hives I use plain old vinegar in the out yards. Here at home I mow but make sure not to let the exhaust blow into the hive as that does make them mad.
> 
> Al


Do you use vinegar from the grocery store? 

I have heard that stronger vinegar is available, but I do not know who sells the stronger vinegar.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Gordon foods. We keep a tax free account with them for vinegar & cinnamon And for a while sugar.

 Al


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Do you have head lights on your tractor? I try hard to be ready to spray when the sun goes down, after the bees are in for the night.... and the get it done then.. it'll be dry before morning... add some liquid nitrogen to it to boost its effectiveness and done forget the surfactant.. I do this with glyphosate and insecticides as well...... when feasible. 

Worst case put 1/4" mesh strips over the entrance before dawn and don't cut em out that day.... be sure to give em a feeder for the day though for liquid intake and appeasement.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

...man I wish we had lespideza as a weed. That stuff is better than alfalfa, at least for goats, excellent nutrition and helps keep stomach worms down. I've considered seeding my pastures with it on purpose!


----------

